# help please



## 575322-alison01 (Jun 29, 2014)

how do we go about visas in Dubai my hubby be working so sponsored by the company.how do I stand I wont be working so how difficult will this be does my husband sponser me to live with him in Dubai.im getting really confused now and getting worried in the unknown now my husband is expected to start work 1st sept and yet im in limbo of where to go now,and is panicking this is going to fall apart for me to be with my husband HELP,,,,,,
the company has offered my hubby 3000 and accommodation car and phone is this a good deal


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

alison01 said:


> how do we go about visas in Dubai my hubby be working so sponsored by the company.how do I stand I wont be working so how difficult will this be does my husband sponser me to live with him in Dubai.im getting really confused now and getting worried in the unknown now my husband is expected to start work 1st sept and yet im in limbo of where to go now,and is panicking this is going to fall apart for me to be with my husband HELP,,,,,,
> the company has offered my hubby 3000 and accommodation car and phone is this a good deal


Your husband's visa will be sponsored by his employer.

In theory, he should be able to sponsor you, however there is a minimum salary requirement.

Do you mean 3,000 dirhams per month? If so, no, is not a good deal at all, even if acommodation, car and phone are included. But then again, you're not saying what the job is (or if the currency is dirhams) so no idea.

You may want to use some punctuation on your posts, is quite difficult to read.


----------



## 575322-alison01 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry it's 4000 euro if we find accommodation and 3000euro if he does the accommodation what you think best ?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

OK, so your employer has in effect offered to accommodate you for 1000 euros per month (that equates to around 5000 dirhams).

To be honest AED 5000/month is not going to get you a palace to live in - so the question you need to ask of your employer is exactly where and what accommodation will he be providing. If he's providing a place suitable to your needs then it could be a good deal, however if it's a poor small place in a wrong location then you'll most likely come to regret not selecting your own place.

You would also then have to take into account the cost of things like utilities, power/water/internet - who's paying for these, is it also included in the offer from your employer. If yes, then the deal is beginning to look better - but we still have the prime consideration of quality and location of the accommodation.

As mentioned by dizzyizzy, yes your husband is going to need to sponsor you to be resident in Dubai, however I believe the rule is that your OH's employer will be required to provide YOU with medical insurance/cover. This also ought to be clarified.


----------



## 575322-alison01 (Jun 29, 2014)

We have been told by the employer that we take Bupa out to cover medical.as for the accomidation we have just been told it's a nice place but as you say it may be nice to him not to us.I'm looking on sights at hotel rentals to start with until we get our bearings.what is a nice area to live and easy to get around we are not posh.a light nice tidy place will suit us.i have a friend of a friend living in the greens in a two bed apartment.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

alison01 said:


> We have been told by the employer that we take Bupa out to cover medical.as for the accomidation we have just been told it's a nice place but as you say it may be nice to him not to us.I'm looking on sights at hotel rentals to start with until we get our bearings.what is a nice area to live and easy to get around we are not posh.a light nice tidy place will suit us.i have a friend of a friend living in the greens in a two bed apartment.


Where is your office?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Alison01, Dubai covers a very large area with a large range of accommodation standards and locales.

As BG asks, where is your OH going to be working? You mention that he will have a car, but how about yourself - do you require easy access to public transport or will you be getting your own vehicle?

These kinds of information is going to be require in order to provide opinions on where could be suitable to your needs. Did I also read in another posting that you're considering bringing out a pet dog with you, this will also impact on your decision of where to live.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

4000 Euros is 20,000 AED I think.

I don't know what your husband does, but thats a lot lower than all the graduates I have in Dubai, and they are all single.

What is his job and qualifications as the latter are important for his employment visa.

Don't be shy - tell us whats what and you'll get some really good advice. None iof know who you or he are so no need to be too coy - you've already told us the salary


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Is this a well known company or a small one here?

Sounds like it's a small company hence the small amount of money and the guy saying "it's nice"


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I just realised - a 1000Euro accommodation allowance ?

5000 Dirhams = 60k per annum for two people ?

Studio at best - sounds like a small company doing things on the cheap.


----------



## 575322-alison01 (Jun 29, 2014)

the company is Viking gulf office at Dubai investment park ninth street opposite the abidabi city terminal work shop manager


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

alison01 said:


> We have been told by the employer that we take Bupa out to cover medical.as for the accomidation we have just been told it's a nice place but as you say it may be nice to him not to us.I'm looking on sights at hotel rentals to start with until we get our bearings.what is a nice area to live and easy to get around we are not posh.a light nice tidy place will suit us.i have a friend of a friend living in the greens in a two bed apartment.


Hi,
Be very careful about the BUPA insurance cover option.
If you live in the UK and take out a UK BUPA policy it often covers overseas travel insurance cover. This is intended for holidaymakers - not UK citizens that have left the country to work as an expat in exotic locations, like Dubai.
BUPA do offer a full international medical cover package for expats - but we looked at this and found it to be much more expensive than local UAE insurers.
My company covers me with a very good local insurance company - we were able to add my wife and son to our company policy for a very modest sum ( i believe it was around 4000 AED fir both of them on a Platinum policy).
Your husband should ask his new employer what level of cover he will be getting and which hospitals are covered - as well as finding out whether you can be added to this policy.
As a rule of thumb - if his companies insurer will cover treatment at the American Hospital Dubai (one of the most expensive hospitals in the GCC) - then it is good cover. If it only covers the Iranian hospital - then it is going to be a more limited policy!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, don't visit the Viking Gulf website page as one page is contaminated with malware and the site map page is a generic page, not yet completed.

This tells us the website is not well maintained and kept up to date, which may we ll be indicative of the professionalism of the company.

Low salary for a Westerner, vague promises over accommodation quality ....... anyone else feeling uneasy here ?

I wonder how many days a week the job is - six maybe ?

And I really doubt you would get onto the Greens based upon that salary - not even close.


----------

